# Sharp Aquos TV



## madinpools (Jul 8, 2015)

my daughter has a sharp aquos tv, model number LC50LE751K, and she has misplaced the remote, the tv has done a automatic update and there is a blue screen message on the screen which she cannot remove, how would she do this without the remote?


----------

